# Car Mold/Mildew removal Help Please Urgent



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So I think this is a serious problem and I don't know what forum it belongs in but seeing as I'm in a 240sx I was hoping you guys would be more willing to help. As the topic says, I have mold in my car, I don't know if its under the carpet yet (most likely) and it smells awful now (been ignoring it as much as I could stupid I know) but now I think its to the point where it could begin affecting my health and would like to know any tips/tricks/products/methods that can be used to remove the mold. I've heard of the color safe bleach and peroxide method but was curious if theres any commercial products available for me to use or methods used to remove the mold. Thanks. 

Also, this mold comes from terrible trunk leaks in my car. I have found one of the leaks to be the tail light, and was curious if the 240sx Fastbacks have seals of some sort around the tail lights? Also, any sort of procedure to remove them would be greatly appreciated as well. My other leak seems to be coming from the hatch itself...when I open my trunk the fabric part of my hatch starts to "spill" water, and that I don't know where it could be from but any ideas would definently help. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi we had a problem with a food order in one of our cars Gt300 mitsubshi .we have birds and have an ozone generator .we put it in the trunk and adjusted to max. closed the trunk and left for a couple of hrs. do not stay in close if in your garage as ozone is O3.it will kill the bacteria.you may have to treat a couple of times, car detailers know about this method.do not get it car until you air out.


----------

